# Very nice Orion Cobalt 230



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

This is mine and it's a 1 owner amp (before me) in very, very nice condition. Great mids/highs low power amp or would work fantastic for tweets. Pick it up cheap.

Orion Old School Cobalt 230 rare ex condition w/plug! | eBay


----------

